# GCSE horse riding - jumping video.



## katie95 (Feb 10, 2012)

Sorry its quite long, if you go about half way thats when I do a small course and at 12:25 I do a double  first time jumping 3' !! thanks xx


----------



## maesseren (Jan 24, 2012)

Lovely horse, you really need to work on getting a good balanced, correct, canter before attempting to jump though which is why your horse struggled a little with the 3ft. You weren't very well balanced with it either, and on the little 2ft fence after the double you tipped forwards.

Relax when youre cantering too, rather than banging on its back. You jumped the 2ft6 spread nice.

I thought for gcse horse riding you had to jump a course of 3ft, rather than just one fence (although it's been many years since I did mine).


----------



## katie95 (Feb 10, 2012)

No theres only a little bit of jumping you need to do, got loads of footage of flatwork, no stirrups etc only need about a minute of jumping. On the mark scheme you just need to show 1 3ft jump  It was a bit difficult to get him balanced as i could only do circles before the jump because of the jumps at B and E and he locks onto jumps sometimes when circling infront of them :/

Forgot to say he isnt my horse (i only ride once or twice a week in group lessons)

I thought he jumped the 3ft quite well considering I wasnt at the best speed  but next time I jump him 'll bare in mind what you've said  thank you x


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

ive only watched the first bit of flat right now, my computer loads video so slow ! but i would like to see you distribute your weight evenly between your pubis and your seat bones. you are taking the back seat with all the weight on your seat bones, and your leg a little out in front of you. that horse is very cute, you look like a good pair !


----------



## katie95 (Feb 10, 2012)

Thank you  what would you recommend doing to get my weight even? Aw I know he's so cute! Wish he was mine or wish I could loan him but he's in the riding school atm  trust him with my life though! Fell off another horse jumping and broke my collarbone, off for 4months and when I got back on I was jumping cross country for the first time with tom (horse in video) and jumping no reins, no stirrups etc. Can do anything on him!! xx


----------



## Jumper12 (Feb 2, 2012)

I agree that you have sort of a back seat look here which puts you a little in a chair seat. Work on getting your lower leg under you by working in 2 pt. also i agree on maesseren's comment that you should get your gait going before you turn to the fence. Minor adjustments for distance can be made on the way to the jump but by the time you have turned to it you should definitely have a good balance and rhythm going. This guy looks like a really nice horse and you guys seem to get along great! Good luck with your riding


----------



## katie95 (Feb 10, 2012)

Would you say my speed, rhythm and canter are better here when I wasnt so camera conscious ?




 
Its only a tiny course I know :L but we were doing it to warm up as an exercise for accuracy on turns and getting a good canter, seeing a stride etc


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

You were sitting/leaning back really far at walk, trot, and the canter.. are you sure that saddle fits the horse/you?

I envy your ability to just canter..

As for your new video, your leg is really far infront of you which could hint the saddle fit again..


----------



## katie95 (Feb 10, 2012)

Hi, with this horse the slightest tip forward and he's on the forehand and cantering off so I do tend to lean back a little more than i would on any other horse. Regarding saddle - he's not mine, he's in the riding school so can't do anything about that  thank you  x


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

I didn't watch the whole thing. However I think I was able to get a good idea of what going on.

First of all, what a lovely horse you are riding! He is super obedient and trucks around and does his job - you are very lucky to have such an excellent horse to learn on!
The next thing that sticks out to me is the saddle balance. The horse has a low back, and so requires a saddle with a balance such that if it were to sit on a level horse, the cantle would sit far higher than the pommel. However the fit to the horse appears to be ok. How the saddle is currently balanced is placing your correct seat too far to the back of the saddle and is causing you to bounce and be left behind in the saddle. A saddle fitter could amend the panels with some sizable gussets, you could also try a riser pad, buy as the saddle fits now I worry it would impede the fit up front. You could also search for a new saddle. A good memory foam pad with sizable shims might work well. Try a skito maybe.

Your overall position is good, and with correction to the balance of the saddle, you should be placed in a more secure part of the saddle. You do not need to sit and lean forward. This is a North American "fashion" and leads to instability and ineffective riding. Until you can get the saddle fixed, try thinking about pushing your seat to the front of the saddle and contracting the abs to stay "with" the horse. Really emphasise the forward to back, as opposed to the up and down motion of the canter in your seat.

Beyond that, you need to start thinking more like a rider, and less like a passenger. Think more about how the horse feels, where his legs are, how supple his body is, what feeling does he give you when you give an aid, etc. You want to try to feel how his balance is, and you want an equal weight on each leg, like a table. Think 5 meters ahead and about what feeling you want in 5 meters, how will you achieve it?

Good luck!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## katie95 (Feb 10, 2012)

hi anebel what a brilliant response thank you  Don't know if you saw my earlier post but he isn't my horse (hes in the riding school) so unfortunately I can't do anything about saddle  thanks xx


----------



## katie95 (Feb 10, 2012)

Put together nearly all of my final video now - what do you guys think? I know some of the words are out of sync , the total video is about 17 mins but maximum it would let me upload on youtube is 15 so splitting it into 2 parts messed up timings for some reason. But here you go!

Part 1


----------



## katie95 (Feb 10, 2012)

Part 2 This is just untacking really but I think he looks cute haha :3 xxx


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

That part2 video isn't loading for me


----------



## maesseren (Jan 24, 2012)

In the warm up video you still seem very insecure when approaching and leaving a jump, however your canter leads are much better. The video is easier to see, you grip with your knees causing your lower leg to rock and you to bang on the saddle. 

I understand you can't get the saddle checked, so work on your position, you should maintain the shoulder, hip, heel line regardless of whether you're on the flat or jumping. Don't forget to breathe. You most certainly don't need to lean forwards, but you are leaning way too far backwards, which again, tips you out of balance. Sort out your balance and the horse won't trip etc and will jump much easier and find carrying you much less of an effort.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

You are very much "behind the motion" as has been said. You are riding on the back of your bum. Two things that could be causing that. 

As Anebel said, a saddle with poor flocking in the rear panels can allow you to slide back because it is "downhill". You could buy an inexpensive lollipop pad to help raise the back of the saddle.










Amazon.com: Foam Lollipop Seat Riser English Saddle Pad: Sports & Outdoors


Or, you could simply be simply sitting back on your bum. You upper body is way behind the movement and this can cause you to drive with your seat more than you want to. OR, you may have gotten into the habit of driving that way because your leg can't get the forward response you want. You may have to increase your horse's respect for your leg to move her forward more efficiently.

Either way, you need to bring your upper body forward and lighten the weight on the bum. You need to open your hips and tilt your pelvis more toward your pubic bone, as has been mentioned earlier. This will allow your leg to drape straighter down and not go in front of you.

This upright/slightly forward upper body will allow your seat to be much quieter. If you need to drive with your seat more, you can then use your abdominal muscles to drive, not you weight behind the motion.

Work on your position, as said above....but check and see if the riser/liftback pad is needed as well.


----------

